# So sánh: Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy?



## truc04hailongvan (15/9/21)

*So sánh: Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy?*

Việc phân vân lựa chọn giữa máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy là điều dễ hiểu, căn bản đây là 2 thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần cassette được đánh giá hàng đầu ngành điều hòa không khí nói chung và về mặt sản phẩm nói riêng. Có thể nói, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy với chất lượng, thiết kế và mức giá không chênh lệch nhau là mấy, một 9 một 10 quả thật khó mà đưa ra quyết định…





_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho 1 nhà hàng sang trọng_

*4 TIÊU CHÍ SO SÁNH NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN HAY MITSUBISHI HEAVY.*

*Về nguồn gốc và xuất xứ.*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy đều là sản phẩm thuộc công nghệ Nhật Bản, được sản xuất tại Thái Lan.


Với _máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin_, điểm khác biệt lớn nhất đó là hãng toàn lực tập trung vào một ngành chính là sản xuất máy lạnh theo nhu cầu và xu hướng của người dùng, bên cạnh đó việc mở rộng nơi sản xuất ở Malaysia để giảm giá thành và phù hợp với điều kiện của người tiêu dùng cũng là một điểm cộng.
 

Các dòng _máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy_ được đánh giá và sản xuất gắt gao theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu. Nên nếu nói về tiêu chuẩn sản xuất thì có vẻ máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi có phần nhỉnh hơn đôi chút so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin
 




_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt_

*Về mẫu mã thiết kế.*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin có thiết kế mặt nạ dàn lạnh đồng nhất, với thiết kế uyển chuyển và tinh tế như LG. Dù cho máy 1.5hp hay 3.0hp hay 5.0hp... thì thiết kế dàn lạnh của nó cũng đồng nhất với kích thước 950*950mm, với hướng thổi 360 độ, có thể lắp máy theo bất cứ hướng nào và dễ dàng điều chỉnh độ cao.
 

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy có thiết kế vuông vắn đồng nhất với mặt nạ gió thổi 4 hướng, bề mặt được phủ một lớp nhám và có nền chủ đạo là trắng, mang phong cách khỏe khoắn theo xu hướng phương Tây.
 




_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt_

*Về chất lượng làm mát.*

Không giống như các dòng máy treo tường bình thường cần đến 5 – 6 phút để căn phòng được mát hoàn toàn mà đôi khi lưu lượng gió còn không đều, người ngồi xa có thể sẽ không được mát, với máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy thì chỉ cần 3 phút là không gian của bạn đã ngập tràn trong sự mát mẻ.

Hướng thổi 360 độ và 4 hướng giúp lưu lượng gió được phân bố toàn diện hơn mọi ngóc ngách khiến cho không khí được đều hơn mà không bị ứ đọng tại một chỗ.

*Về chi phí đầu tư và mặt hạn chế của sản phẩm.*

Mức giá của máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin “nhỉnh” hơn đôi chút so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin.

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin chính vì độ phổ biến và chất lượng cực đỉnh của nó mà luôn bị cháy hàng, bên cạnh đó, mức giá sản phẩm của Daikin cũng được đánh giá là cao nhất thị trường, khó khăn cho người mua hàng tầm trung muốn sử dụng và đầu tư.

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy lại không quá chú trọng vào việc đẩy mạnh marketing, cho nên, việc thương hiệu này ít được biết đến trong tiềm thức người tiêu dùng mặc dù chất lượng tốt ngang ngửa Daikin, giá cũng rẻ hơn.

*Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy?*

Thật ra phải tùy vào điều kiện kinh tế, sở thích về thiết kế mặt nạ thổi gió như thế nào… thì mới có thể đưa ra được lựa chọn cuối cùng. Nếu bạn vẫn còn lấn cấn và khá băn khoăn, vậy thì hãy liên hệ vào 0901 329 411 để chúng tôi tư vấn thêm cho bạn nhé!






*ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN HAY MITSUBISHI HEAVY GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường, nhà hàng tiệc cưới,… đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.

Là đại lý cấp 1 của máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy, cho nên giá máy lạnh âm trần cassette bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ. 
​




​*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN HAY MITSUBISHI HEAVY CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy với khả năng làm lạnh tốt, lắp đặt dễ dàng và phù hợp với nhiều không gian chính là sự lựa chọn cho nhiều chủ đầu tư ở vị trí lắp đặt máy lạnh.


Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy cho không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, khu chế xuất, kho chứa hàng,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy cho không gian thương mại: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, phòng khám…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hay Mitsubishi Heavy cho văn phòng công ty, phòng khách, cửa hàng tiện lợi, quán café, trà sữa,…
 










*CÓ THỂ THAY THẾ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE DAIKIN VÀ MITSUBISHI HEAVY BẰNG NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*

Không thể phủ nhận độ chất lượng vượt trội của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin và Mitsubishi Heavy, tuy nhiên, không phải khách hàng nào cũng đều có đủ điều kiện để lựa chọn lắp đặt hoặc là máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin hoặc là Mitsubishi Heavy, bởi lẽ, mức giá của 2 sản phẩm này cũng được gọi là khá cao so với mặt bằng chung.

*Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette khác như thuộc tầm trung như:*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Toshiba.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech.
 
*Hoặc các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette thuộc Việt Nam sản xuất có giá rẻ như:*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea.
Máy lạnh âm trần cassette Funiki.
 
​




​*LỜI KẾT.*

Lưu ngay lại 2 số Hotline của Hải Long Vân.


0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.
 
Chúng tôi sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin* hay *Mitsubishi Heavy* nhanh chóng và tốt nhất cho bạn.

Mỗi đường link sản phẩm đều sẽ có giá tham khảo theo từng model, mẫu mã của nó, tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là tạm thời, giá sẽ còn lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm. Vì vậy, đừng chần chừ mà hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận những khuyến mãi tốt nhất nhé!


----------

